

Researchers Lift Obelisk With Kite to Test Theory on Ancient Pyramids - kirillzubovsky
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/06/0628_caltechobelisk.html

======
dalke
This link is from 2001, and other references are even older. I see it more as
pursing an idea and trying to force a fit than anything with historical
likelihood.

<http://www.fsteiger.com/Egyptian_kite_theory.html> dismisses the idea, with
reasonable sounding objections. <http://www.philipcoppens.com/kite_obel.html>
has an essay with more details of work done to 2004; it's more optimistic but
keeping some skepticism.

There's video of the effort at
<http://explore.wingsworldquest.org/?q=node/142> . The Egyptologist points out
that there's no evidence of modern pulleys or kits during the time of the
pyramids.

The head of the researchers on this project is dismissive of the view of
Egyptologists, pointing out that she learned that Egyptians of ancient times
were supposed to be drinking two glasses of beer for breakfast, for lunch, and
for dinner; since she's impaired after that much drinking, the Egyptologists
may wrong in their knowledge. Given what I've heard about beer drinking a few
hundred years ago (when it seemed many people mostly drank beer and not
water), I think it shows an unfounded dismissiveness.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Possibly correct. I thought it was still interesting as a concept.

